# Dorey Park tomorrow



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I am going to be hitting Dorey park again this Saturday for some casting practice. Anyone interested is welcome to join in. 

I plan on getting there around 0900 to set up some distance markers and should be casting by 10:00 or so. Will play it be ear but planning on casting until mid to late afternoon. (or until I blow up all my reels LOL ) If the field is too soggy for sinkers I have some LaCrosse balls we can tie on (they won't bury in the ground)

Come on out if you are interested. I will be driving a blue Dodge Ram 1500 crew cab with a cap and rod racks on it- most likely will be in the second field on the right as you enter the park. I understand there are grills available, but I plan to pack a sandwich or two this time around.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*google*

you can type Dorey park Richmond Va 
into google maps for directions


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Will be recovering from having both shoulders shot-up this afternoon but would like to come and watch.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

thinking about it, how much room is there?

frank


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'll be there at least for a lil while.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

demonfish said:


> thinking about it, how much room is there?
> 
> frank



Frank, depending on the wind conditions, last time I set up the field and cast down the narrower side which still gave a little over 200 yds.

If we can cast on the long side we should have well over 300 yds. 

THe only issue I had last week is some kite flyers showed up in the afternoon and were flying at the end I was casting too- I switched from weights to a rubber LaCrosse ball at this point for safety reasons.

To be quite honest I have not checked with park officials for permission to cast but I was in plain site and no one stopped to ask what I was doing, other than a couple joggers, that were surprised to see someone slinging a 14' rod on a grass field.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The sign outside say's no golfing. Remember a warden can't just make up a rule, it has to be written. Or so we think.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> The sign outside say's no golfing. Remember a warden can't just make up a rule, it has to be written. Or so we think.


Interesting as I came across several golf balls in the field while retrieving casts.


Hope to see you out there again DHL


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I should be there. I promise not to get wasted tonite.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Casted there in the past alot. Park workers never said anything. Police would stop sometimes and shoot the breeze. Along as no one is in danger I don't think it's problem. All they'll do is ask you to stop.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hopefully be there, planning on catching dinner:fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SC, thanks for setting things up today. It was good meeting ya and seeing some old friends again. I did my best today with 150yards with 8oz consistently. I felt like I can do more, but that's about all I can do with my style of the Hatteras cast. I did cast about 130-140yards with the Nail today. I was happy about that.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> SC, thanks for setting things up today. It was good meeting ya and seeing some old friends again. I did my best today with 150yards with 8oz consistently. I felt like I can do more, but that's about all I can do with my style of the Hatteras cast. I did cast about 130-140yards with the Nail today. I was happy about that.


Ditto what Teo said, thanks for setting it up and letting me toss the fusion.

Teo, you were getting it out there, thanks for letting me toss your stuff too, now I'm thinking of a Lami though...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> thanks for letting me toss your stuff too, now I'm thinking of a Lami though...


No problem bud, that's what friends are for. Well on picking a new rod, I think you should consider something that fits your style and not others. I throw about the same distance with all of my heaver on the same reel with about 10yards plus/minus. I'm willing to give up 10 yards so I can fish longer without hurting/tiring myself. Just a thought. Do what best for you. You're welcome to try my stuffs out if you want. I'll let you have it for a weekend that I'm not fishing.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

had a great time and good to meet all of you guys some for the first time. tio, you have alot of potential as do most of you. keep practicing. field was over 1000 ft and except for the incline it was great. see ya all next saturday in chesapeake/

frank


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks once again Mark. Nice to meet everyone. Well I got 112 yards and three troutsicles for dinner. What's all this about people tossing each others stuff? Looked like quite a respectable gathering to me. Guess the fun happened after I left.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Which field did you cast on?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Frank said:


> Which field did you cast on?



We were in the 2nd field on the right at the front of the park.

Had a great time and appreciated everyone that took the time to come out. 

May do it again on the 24th, Everyone remember Tommy Farmer is coming up for a seminar in Chesapeake this coming Saturday - the 10th.

Excellent opportunity for anyone looking to improve their casting.


----------

